# FINALLY got a plow on my Recon!!!!!



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

So far it is AWESOME. I havent plowed too deep snow yet but it plows effortlessly! and its only 2WD.

I snagged a sweet deal on a 2 year old 48" Eagle snow plow with all the features (quick elease, spring tip, swivel, etc) Im LOVING it!! so excited!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good to me. 

Next thing on your list should be tire Chains for the back.

I already see some salt bags for weight I think but chains plus the weight will really help you out.
how due you like the swivel adjust that your plow has? First time I have seen one done that way.
I have used Moose and CC. Heck I think I'd be putting an extension pipe on it so you dont have to dig it out of the snow that will build up around there will help to keep your gloves dry.

once again nice looking setup.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice setup good luck


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the same plow except mine is the 50in. I love the hook up..its just so easy and quick. The angle lever is really nice.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice and is nice to see you got a plow on it finally. now it is time to put it to work and make some $$$


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

sublime68charge;726042 said:


> looks good to me.
> 
> Next thing on your list should be tire Chains for the back.
> 
> ...


I like the swivel feature, the pin is easy to pull and springs back in place plus the assembly is really smooth. And yes, tire chains are next on my list.



hondarecon4435;726482 said:


> nice setup good luck


Thanks!



born2farm;726621 said:


> I have the same plow except mine is the 50in. I love the hook up..its just so easy and quick. The angle lever is really nice.


Sho is!



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;726645 said:


> nice and is nice to see you got a plow on it finally. now it is time to put it to work and make some $$$


True dat!! thanks!


----------

